# 306.2 Appliances in rooms.



## Rick18071 (Oct 2, 2019)

An office has a electric instant hot water heater in a closet that has a 30" door. Would this closet be considered a room and need to have a 36" door? Or does the room the closet is in only needs to have a 36" door? Or both? Or does any of these doors opening need to be not less than 36"?

306.2 Appliances in rooms. Rooms containing appliances
shall be provided with a door and an unobstructed passage-
way measuring not less than 36 inches (914 mm) wide and 80
inches (2032 mm) high.
Exception: Within a dwelling unit, appliances installed in
a compartment, alcove, basement or similar space shall be
accessed by an opening or door and an unobstructed passageway
measuring not less than 24 inches (610 mm) wide
and large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance
in the space, provided that a level service space of not less
than 30 inches (762 mm) deep and the height of the appliance,
but not less than 30 inches (762 mm), is present at
the front or service side of the appliance with the door
open.


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2019)

large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 2, 2019)

cda said:


> large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance



This is only required for attics and under floors not rooms.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 2, 2019)

This has probably been in the code since boilers were the size of locomotives.  A door "large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance" should meet the intent of the code.  However, check the NEC for required service space for the disconnect.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Important point, based on occupancy?


----------



## steveray (Oct 2, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> This has probably been in the code since boilers were the size of locomotives.  A door "large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance" should meet the intent of the code.  However, check the NEC for required service space for the disconnect.



Only if it is "fused"/ OCPD  IMO.....


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> This is only required for attics and under floors not rooms.



I would disagree with this statement. 


Rick18071 said:


> Exception: Within a dwelling unit, appliances installed in
> a compartment, alcove, basement  or similar space


.

Can the "Closet" just be consider a mechanical room, or closet. Closet IMO assumes it will have clothes in it.


----------



## classicT (Oct 2, 2019)

my250r11 said:


> I would disagree with this statement.
> .
> 
> Can the "Closet" just be consider a mechanical room, or closet. Closet IMO assumes it will have clothes in it.


I agree with Mike. Often the space where an interior HVAC unit is installed is not large enough to be considered a habitable room and is more aptly called a closet. 

And is a closet not an alcove with a door?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 2, 2019)

OK most of you don't think a closet is a room, and I am talking about an office (commercial)

 Does the room where the closet is need to have a 36" door? (Old building with existing 34" doors but new water heater.)
 Does IMC 306.2 means a room where a small instant water heater is requires the door to be not less than a 36" opening ?

How far does the required unobstructed passage-way measuring not less than 36 inches (914 mm) wide and 80
inches (2032 mm) high need to go, to the exterior? (This is room in a old basement with a low ceiling (stairway too), and narrow exterior door. Building about 30 years old and built before we had codes.)


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 2, 2019)

IMHO, if it is existing bldg. would make the installation of the new WH as complaint as possible and not worry about the rest. They got the old one out so the opening should be large enough.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Tend to see where my is coming from, replacement of existing, a maintenance item, no?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 3, 2019)

This is a new water heater for a sink in a different room in a existing building, not a replacement. I am not the best when it comes to the mechanical code. I just want to know if 306.2 is to be enforced or ignored.


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 3, 2019)

I would say if it is easily achievable then would be fine. But if ceiling height is already to low or the bldg owners go with hardship or technically infeasible, you may only get them to install the WH compliant. If your the BO it will still be your call to make. If not talk to the BO to get his feel on the situation.


----------



## ICE (Oct 3, 2019)

The key word in all of this is "small".  The so-called appliance is about the size of a lunch box....and unless you are fatboy, that's a small appliance.  It's under a sink.....could be in a cabinet.  The door to the closet has nothing to do with the water heater.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 3, 2019)

My code book doesn't have an exception for small appliances. Where does this come from?


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 3, 2019)

I think another way of saying what ICE said is if it were mounted under a sink or cabinet would you still ask the same questions of make the cabinet 80" high & 36" high.


Rick18071 said:


> This is only required for attics and under floors not rooms.


As with your previous statement, it does not state only for attics & under floor. 

I believe you are honestly trying to see the argument going both ways, but like most things in the code it DEPENDS on situation, Laws, and the interpretation of the AHJ.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 4, 2019)

Lets rehash:
1. A commercial office building
2. With a closet with a instahot water heater (gas or electric?)
3. Depth of closet less than 24"?
3. Remotely serves another location.
4. No holding tank, only shut off valves?
5. Could be placed under a sink?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 4, 2019)

The point I'm trying to say is this section unreasonable for some installations? It just says an appliance which could be anything inside a cabinet, under a sink, or under a stairway. It seems to me that this section could be improved including where the passageway should go to.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 4, 2019)

dictionary definition for appliance is that is a "domestic" convenience item, typically not Attached though some may be.
Also typically plug-in vs hardwired. Do you consider a garbage disposal to be an appliance?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 4, 2019)

IMC definitions
APPLIANCE. A device or apparatus that is manufactured
and designed to utilize energy and for which this code provides
specific requirements.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 7, 2019)

Interesting, no mention of attachment to the construction.
So a countertop microwave, Kurig and toaster that plug in have no code requirements as to install?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 10, 2019)

If they are only reconfiguring a corridor that only goes to a mechanical room but no mechanical work or mechanical permit is needed can the corridor be only be 24" wide per IBC table 1020.2 rather than the IMC 306.2 requirement of 36" because they would not be using the IMC?

In other words if no mechanical permit is required does this corridor only need to comply with IBC table 1020.2 and not IMC 306.2.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2019)

No way! even if allowed it is not best practice. Turn sideways to use it!?


----------



## rgrace (Oct 10, 2019)

The way I am reading this section is that it requires only two things if an appliance is installed in a "room." The first requirement is a door. This is confirmed by language in the exception that will allow an opening *or* a door. This section does not provide dimensions for this door. The second requirement is an unobstructed passageway *in the room* to access the appliance. Lastly, to quote the original message, "would this closet be considered a room" and subject to 306.2? I think not. Although "room" is not defined, room dimensions are defined in IBC 1208. A commercial "room" shall be not less than 7 feet in any plan dimension. 1209 provides access requirements to unoccupied spaces, and this does not include "rooms." Bottom line, your closet is not a room and isn't subject to 306.2.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2019)

Hmm, Code only defines: hard walls with a door, habitable rooms, unoccupied spaces (as in crawl & attic) but not closets?
"A room" for storage of what ever you choose, typically without windows but may have one, an enclosed (non-habitable) space. 
See Mechanical code for additional info?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2019)

UMC: *Appliance.* A device that utilizes an energy source to produce light, heat, power, refrigeration, or air conditioning. This definition also shall include a vented decorative appliance (Heatilator FP?). ( Not a hot water heater?)

Here we have a word with multiple meanings: a generator or HVAC device vs household appliances (some of which generate heat as in a stove, range, BBQ, etc. which may or may not be built into a room or open area without a door)  

Both of these definitions require an energy source: electric, gas, oil, other which require a minimal level of fire protection and access to the device for servicing/use.


----------



## rgrace (Oct 10, 2019)

IPC definition is similar and includes "and for which this code provides specific requirements."

IMC 306.1, appliances shall be accessible for inspection, service, repair and replacement without removing permanent construction. A level working space of 30 x 30 shall be provided in front of the control side of the appliance. Everything else in Section 306 is not applicable to a tank-less water heater installed in a closet, or alcove, or what ever you wish to call this water heater storage compartment. IMC 1002.1, water heaters shall be listed and labeled (probably for alcove installation) and installed per manufacturer, IPC and IMC. Water heater shall be capable of being removed without first removing a permanent portion of the building structure.


----------



## rgrace (Oct 10, 2019)

Last thought, gotta go ......

1996 IMC used the term "equipment" in all Sections in 306 (equipment in rooms, equipment in attics, equipment under floors ...). The 2000 IMC changed that to "appliance" and now access to "equipment" is only applicable if its on a roof or elevated structure. Equipment and appliance have always had different definitions.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2019)

"Semantics" there they ago again splitting hairs with the verbage.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 10, 2019)

This thread is all over the place.  All I can add is that "closet" is defined in the IRC as a small "room".  Ha, ha!  I think that means that you guys are way overthinking the closet/room distinction.  Stop and just think about the intent and purpose for a moment...


----------



## rgrace (Oct 11, 2019)

Glenn said:


> All I can add is that "closet" is defined in the IRC as a small "room". Ha, ha!



This isn't an IRC discussion   Look at the opening post .....
Also, I concur, intent is everything, that's what keeps me in the job I'm in. If this could not be settled by interpretation, we do not ignore, we modify based on intent.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 11, 2019)

Not always seen that way in a court of law. Often they require specifity.
If an undercounter (point of use) water heater is not an appliance and serves a sink in another room is that allowed?
Are tank type WH's required/may be in a separate room(closet)?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 11, 2019)

f an undercounter (point of use) water heater is not an appliance (it is an appliance per definition) and serves a sink in another room is that allowed? OK per code, manufacturers instructions may have a distance requirement
Are tank type WH's required/may be in a separate room(closet)? Can be anywhere


----------



## Glenn (Oct 11, 2019)

rgrace said:


> This isn't an IRC discussion   Look at the opening post .....
> Also, I concur, intent is everything, that's what keeps me in the job I'm in. If this could not be settled by interpretation, we do not ignore, we modify based on intent.


I was going off the section in Chapter two that references defined terms in other codes.  However, I stand corrected, the IRC isn't one of the codes listed in that reference in the IFGC.  IBC does not define closet.  I still stand by the overall point of my comment.  Don't overthink the words.


----------

